# branch circuit for a swimming pool



## metz150mx (Jun 10, 2016)

ok, newbie here and I am struggling to find a answer. first off i am installing a new above ground pool in my backyard, and i need to run a branch circuit out to power it. well my main question is, is there a certain distance i have to be away from the foundation of the house when running parallel with it to get to the backyard?  also i think i have this all right, i am putting a gfci 20 amp breaker in specifically for the pool, coming out of the wall to the outside in 3/4" pvc  dropping 18" into the ground heading back towards the pool, stubbing up out of the ground about 6' away from the pull wall with a twist lock receptacle mounted on a 4x4 post. then within 3' will be my pool pump to plug into it. then after all of that the pool bonding. i hope i have this all right. thanks in advance for any positive advice.  also i live in west harrison, indiana, i know codes vary


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2016)

30 Amp sounds excessive for a pool....and you probably need a timer...and probably a service receptacle...reccomend an electrician..


----------



## metz150mx (Jun 10, 2016)

sorry i meant 20amp... do you know about running the underground line near the foundation?


----------



## ICE (Jun 10, 2016)

Giving advice on how to wire a pool is not something we should do.


----------



## metz150mx (Jun 10, 2016)

i am not wiring it up myself, i will be digging the trench though. i will be purchasing materials also, just trying to plan ahead and have everything ready.


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2016)

Trenching near a foundation is typically not an issue....as long as you are above a 45 degree angle from the footing....


----------



## metz150mx (Jun 10, 2016)

thanks


----------

